# [SOLVED] Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I got a new wireless router after I bricked my old Tenda one. Here's the link to the new one I got: D-Link DIR-600M N150 Wireless Router - D-Link: Flipkart.com

The problem is that when I'm browsing I'm running into a lot of "Server not found" messages on Firefox and "Oops! Chrome could not find so and so website" messages on Chrome. When I try reloading these websites again and again they finally load. The websites are opening fine using my mobile's data pack and when I'm disconnecting the router and using only my modem. 

I tried resetting router settings, restoring to factory defaults as well as restarting the devices I'm using the internet on but it's still not working. Has to be something in the settings.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

Sounds like the router is defective. It happens. But let take a look a your workstation configuration.

Please click on the link in my signature and provide the requested information.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

Hi clear your browser cache https://kb.iu.edu/data/ahic.html it is unlikely to be the router not impossible but unlikely.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

Is this a *wired or wireless* connection issue?

Occurs on both wired and wireless devices.

ipconfig/all details:



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
> (c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Akshay>ipconfig/all
> ...


ISP - Hathway (India)
Type of broadband connection - DSL

Router make and model the same as provided in the link in the first post. I ordered it from that website.
No Anti-virus installed.

Tried clearing browser caches but problem still continues.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

"Ethernet adapter Ethernet:
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : *No*"

Configure your wired nic for dhcp so it says yes instead of no. Connect wired to the router.

Then provide the following information

1. broadband speed test results
2. nslookup yahoo.com results
3. tracert yahoo.com results.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

But I don't even have an ethernet connected to my laptop (the results are from my laptop). I'm using Wi-fi. And DHCP is enabled for Wi-fi adapter in the log above.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

Anyway I enabled DHCP for the ethernet (although no ethernet is connected presently). I usually use my laptop as a bridge for playing online on my Xbox and wanted to assign a static IP to the Xbox. I guess I'll do that once the router issue is resolved.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

Speed test: 0.563 Mbps as promised by my ISP

nslookup yahoo.com:


> C:\Users\Akshay>nslookup yahoo.com
> Server: bangalore-dns.hathway.com
> Address: 202.88.156.8
> 
> ...


tracert yahoo.com:


> C:\Users\Akshay>tracert yahoo.com
> 
> Tracing route to yahoo.com [206.190.36.45]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> ...


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

Okay my laptop is pulling up pages fine for now.

Btw, can you give me guidance so that I can enable MAC filtering so that my Xbox 360 console can connect to my router? I've assigned a static IP to my console and have the MAC address of the console but can't find the MAC settings on the router's settings page.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

It should be in the advanced tab on the router page


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

"enable MAC filtering so that my Xbox 360 console can connect to my router?"

You don't do mac filtering if you want to connect your xbox to the internet. You have to do port forwarding. Go to portforward.com and lookup the xbox version you have and then follow the how to.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

There's only the port trigger option for my router, not port forward. Is that a problem?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

Basically the same thing, I forgot about the need to do that with the xbox have not had to do it in years when my son wanted it set up.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

The interface in the tutorial provided on portforward.com varies drastically with the interface in front of me.

And there's absolutely no sign of support for DIR-600M anywhere, it's only DIR-600 everywhere.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

It should be pretty much similar in lay out


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

I have had port triggering not work. Another option, if available, is to place the port connecting the xbox in the DMZ. This forwards all ports


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

I'm getting an IP address error saying that the modem/router could not allocate an IP address to the Xbox. It worked fine this morning when I bridged the connections but now even bridging the connections isn't working.

EDIT: I assigned a static IP address to the Xbox 360 using a guide on portforward.com and using a bridge it connected to Xbox Live but when I deleted the bridge and went back to Internet Connection Sharing (without changing any manually assigned values mind you) it failed to connect and gave me an IP address error again.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

Something really strange happened. I went to DMZ settings and entered a random IP address "192.168.0.16" and when I tried test XBL connection, it was successful. I changed the DMZ IP address to "192.168.0.190" and it was successful once more. I disabled DMZ and the XBL connection failed too.

Any logic behind this miracle?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*



Wand3r3r said:


> I have had port triggering not work. Another option, if available, is to place the port connecting the xbox in the DMZ. This forwards all ports


Possibly what Wand3r3r pointed you to earlier.^^


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*



> Another option, if available, is to place the port connecting the xbox in the DMZ. This forwards all ports


Which port would this be? I just entered a random IP address "192.168.0.x" and it works no matter what I keep 'x' as.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

Some routers allow you to specify the lan port which in your case would be the one the xbox is connected to. if you only have the choice of ip use the Xbox's static ip


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

I expect all ports connected to the ip


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

Okay so I turned on the Xbox right now and it failed to connect to XBL despite DMZ being enabled. So changed the DMZ IP address and it was able to connect again. 

My first question is: Do I have to change the DMZ IP Address every time I turn on my Xbox so that it's able to connect?

Secondly, I went to Setup -> Local Network and added a DHCP Static IP having IP address 192.168.137.179 and the MAC address for my Xbox. But when I restored Xbox 360 network settings to default, turned it off and back on again and when I ran the Test Xbox Live Connection, it was assigned "192.168.137.119" and NOT "192.168.137.179". 

Also, the Xbox is not showing up in my router's active client list even though IP settings and DNS settings are 'Automatic'.

My third question is: Whenever the Xbox successfully connects to Xbox Live, it's Gateway value is always "192.168.137.1". But shouldn't the gateway value be the address of my router (ie 192.168.0.1) ?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

Okay I tried connecting my Xbox directly to the router and it's working perfectly fine. As soon as I try doing it with my laptop, same IP Address error shows up. You think there might be an issue with Windows 8? I was planning on going back to Windows 7 anyway. Worth a shot?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

What in the world are you doing???

192.168.137.1 is a gateway ip address if you engaged Internet Connection Sharing on your pc. 

Why would you enter a x.x.137.x ip if your routers lan is in the x.x.0.x subnet?

"same IP Address error shows up"
Clearly you are not balancing static ip assignments and dhcp scope to not include those ip addresses so you are creating a conflict.

I would suggest you reread the guidance you have received in this thread, as well as reviewing the routers manual and follow it specifically.

What OS whether win7 or win8 won't make any difference in your case.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with this networking thing and my router interface is confusing me a lot. Could you please tell me step-wise how to assign a static IP to my Xbox? Like which values to enter for the IP address and DNS servers? (I know that subnet mask is 255.255.255.0 and gateway is 192.168.0.1).


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

Here is a really cool trick.

Bring up google and put in "how to assign static ip to xbox"

Walla!
How to set up a static IP address on your Xbox 360 - PortForward.com

How about a link to your manual since you will need to configure the routers dhcp scope.
So I put into google "d-link dir600m router manual"

Walla!
http://www.dlink.com/-/media/Consumer_Products/DIR/DIR 600/Manual/DIR_600_B_2_Manual_EN_UK.pdf

Go to the table of contents and you will see on page 32 how to configure the dhcp server settings.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

I did Google a lot. I've followed instructions from this page: Connect to Xbox Live with Windows Computer | Connect Xbox 360 to Windows Computer

The instructions I've followed are:



> *Solution 2: Set your console's IP settings manually*
> If you receive either of the following error messages, try the steps below:
> Can't obtain an IP address from your router or modem
> Your DNS server can't resolve Xbox Live server names
> ...


But I'm still getting an IP address error

Here is a person having a similar problem: Xbox 360 Moderate Nat Help - Xbox 360 - Networking

The problem is being unable to assign a static IP address to the Xbox whilst using ICS


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

Are you sure that the portforward.com guide is to be followed in this scenario? The guide is for when the Xbox is directly connected to the router, but in my case it is connected to the laptop and uses ICS.

Btw, this is how my router DHCP page looks like right now: http://1drv.ms/1jDYX3w

And this is what my Xbox shows once it's connected to the router after making a DHCP reservation: http://1drv.ms/1jDZ5Qt

As you can see, in the router's configuration page, I have chosen "192.168.0.7" to be assigned to the MAC address of the Xbox, yet the Xbox is assigned "192.168.137.90".

This is what is written in the manual:



> DHCP stands for Dynamic Host Control Protocol.
> The DIR-600 has a built-in DHCP server. The DHCP
> Server will automatically assign an IP address to the
> computers on the LAN/private network. Be sure to
> ...


Therefore, according to the manual, the Xbox should've been assigned the IP address "192.168.0.7" but it hasn't been assigned that address. Instead, it's been assigned "192.168.137.90". And when I test the connection again, it's been assigned "192.168.137.213" and as you can see in the second picture, the gateway is shown as "192.168.137.1". I haven't put these values there. The Xbox fetched them automatically and this is what I don't understand.

The gateway value is supposed to be the address of the router, ie "192.168.0.1" isn't it?

Can someone please explain why this happens?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

These are from xbox Connect to Xbox Live with Windows Computer | Connect Xbox 360 to Windows Computer
Connect to Xbox Live with Windows Computer | Connect Xbox One to Windows Computer
these are wiki How to Connect to Xbox Live Through a Wireless PC: 9 Steps
How to Use Your Laptop As an Xbox Wireless Adapter: 5 Steps
this has quite a few steps https://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080317163520AA3osZ1


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

The problem arises in assigning a static IP. And I've been Googling links all day and none of them have helped me assign a static IP. Your comments on post #29?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

There is a step by step here for win 7 or 8 Setting a Static IP Address in Windows 7 - PortForward.com
win 8 Setting a Static IP Address in Windows 8 - PortForward.com


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

Wait, so even my laptop has to have a static IP in order to assign the Xbox a static IP?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

"but in my case it is connected to the laptop and uses ICS."

You do understand you never mentioned this until you listed the 192.168.137.1 ip address? Your posted ipconfig /all show no ICS enabled or routing would be yes and you would show the ICS subnet on one of the nics.

ICS provides the ip for the shared nic as well as acting as a dhcp server for the ICS lan. Your nic connected to the router will have to be static if you want to forward the xbox ports.

What you can't do is have the same subnet on each nic.

Is there a reason why you are using ICS and not directly connected to the router?
Doing so has complicated getting you setup correctly.

Now you have to forward the ports in the router to the static ip of the laptop. Then you have to allow those ports in the windows firewall so they can get to the xbox.


----------



## dan501 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*



Akshay Dwivedi said:


> Is this a *wired or wireless* connection issue?
> 
> Occurs on both wired and wireless devices.
> 
> ...


Change your DNS server. Try Google 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*



> Now you have to forward the ports in the router to the static ip of the laptop. Then you have to allow those ports in the windows firewall so they can get to the xbox.


What must I do once I get a static IP for the laptop? Windows Firewall is disabled and I don't have any antivirus software.

And I'm using ICS because the router is in a totally different room. And I've used ICS before and it's working fine. Also, the reason I want to assign a static IP address to the Xbox is to resolve the NAT error.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Experiencing problems with D-link DIR600M router*

Well the initial intention of this thread was to resolve the router not being able to pull up pages. I'll start a new thread in the Console gaming support thread of this forum to resolve my xbox 360 connectivity issues. Thank you for your help and patience


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You might be as well to finish the job here with Wand3r3r's help


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Well I got the static IP working. Now all I have to do is forward the required ports to my laptop and then from my laptop to the Xbox. Putting the laptop's IP address in the DMZ settings works but that's not safe, right?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Just three more questions about networking:

1. D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2 4-Port Wi-Fi Router - D-Link: Flipkart.com - in this router, why is the Wireless Speed 300 Mbps and the ADSL speed just 24 Mbps? Does that mean if my ISP is providing me 50 Mbps, the wireless devices at home would get 50 Mbps but my PC which is connected directly to the router will only get a maximum of 24 Mbps?

2. What are cloud routers?

3. If I have two routers at home, can I make one act as the repeater and connect it to my Xbox using an Ethernet cable (I have the old Xbox without inbuilt Wi-fi) ? Do both the routers have to be of the same company or is there any specification that I should be looking for in order to have this feature?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"Putting the laptop's IP address in the DMZ settings works but that's not safe, right? "

Right. OK to do so with the xbox but not a pc/laptop. Only the installed software firewall/antivirus can protect you.

Q1: You are mixing wifi speed with wan speed. If your wan port is at 24mbps that is the MAX throughput you will ever get. This means you can get to the router at 300mbps wifi and another pc on the same wifi network if running at 300mbps but internet throughput is 24mbps max.

Q2: Depending on the implementation most "cloud" routers have an attached disk that can act as local and internet access storage which means you can access from the internet when on the road and the lan when home.

Q3: You would follow this article to setup a second router though putting in a switch would be easier. Brand doesn't matter
Connecting Additional Routers | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

> You are mixing wifi speed with wan speed. If your wan port is at 24mbps that is the MAX throughput you will ever get. This means you can get to the router at 300mbps wifi and another pc on the same wifi network if running at 300mbps but internet throughput is 24mbps max.


 I still don't get it. Could you explain with an example if possible? What is 24 mbps? I know that 300 mbps is theoretically the highest internet speed the router can deliver to devices connected to it wirelessly.


----------

